# MTB RAW & Spartan Pizza - Who wants some drinks?



## Grassi21 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was talking $hit with 2knees in another thread and the topic of meeting up for some drinks at powhunter's place came up.  Sometime late next week? Who's interested?


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2010)

I was thinking about this recently. But next week?  I'm busy Thurs and Fri nights and I really wanted to go.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure... why not!


----------



## powhunter (Jul 17, 2010)

ok


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2010)

My plans have changed. If you guys want to get together this Thurs, Fri, or Sat, I'm free.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 21, 2010)

This the one on Meriden/Wtby turnpike in Plantsville?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> This the one on Meriden/Wtby turnpike in Plantsville?



Yea, almost next door to McDonalds.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 21, 2010)

2knees and JP are MIA this week...What about monday night?   Was thinking a ride out of Tyler Mill  (This might encourage Grassi to attend)  then apres at Spartans

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 21, 2010)

powhunter said:


> 2knees and JP are MIA this week...What about monday night?   Was thinking a ride out of Tyler Mill  (This might encourage Grassi to attend)  then apres at Spartans
> 
> steveo



Looking at the way the end of this week is shaping up, Monday may be better for me.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

I could be up for a TM/Spartan's combo event.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

What time you thinking of starting the ride, 5:30-6?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What time you thinking of starting the ride, 5:30-6?




Yea that sounds good.....

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jul 21, 2010)

monday should work for me.  around 8 or so?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone doing this??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jul 25, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Anyone doing this??
> 
> steveo


Yes


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

You riding with that broken toe, or just drinking???


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm planning on it, 6ish at Tyler Mill?  Which parking area?  I'm not very familiar with the place.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

I can lead a good loop from Veterans Memorial Park on East Center Street. Can also lead the same loop(but a little shorter) from the dirt parking by the bridge(The Grassi Lot) but I don't know how to get to it by car.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

Any good stunts there/?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

I know where there is a skinny about 1/4 mile long(long john skinny I think it's called) and where the double drops are.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

If your just looking to get air we could just hit the BMX track in Meriden.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

2knees
Bvibert
o3jeff
JP
Pow


Anyone else interested in this epic event????


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2010)

Is Tyler mill single speed friendly? More or less climbing than Case Mt? My FS is out of commission for a while

I'm thinking about joining you guys, just not sure my ankle will be able to handle that many miles.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Is Tyler mill single speed friendly? More or less climbing than Case Mt? My FS is out of commission for a while
> 
> I'm thinking about joining you guys, just not sure my ankle will be able to handle that many miles.



There is some climbing, but nothing like at Case. You'll be fine.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> There is some climbing, but nothing like at Case. You'll be fine.



I'm out. Took a quick spin around the block and the ankle is still really weak. Think I'm going to need several more days before I'm back on the bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I'm out. Took a quick spin around the block and the ankle is still really weak. Think I'm going to need several more days before I'm back on the bike.



You might want to look into one of these kits
http://www.suburbansport.com/wienelbicoki.html


----------



## 2knees (Jul 25, 2010)

powhunter said:


> You riding with that broken toe, or just drinking???




i should be fine to ride tomorrow.  may not hit any drops but i'll give it a shot.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2010)

OK, so Tyler Mill ride start around 5:45 and then drinks and dinner after at Spartans? Sounds good, I'm in! 

Where are we going to start from? Who's the guide?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> OK, so Tyler Mill ride start around 5:45 and then drinks and dinner after at Spartans? Sounds good, I'm in!
> 
> Where are we going to start from? Who's the guide?



Sounds like Jeff is the guide, and the Veterans Memorial Park is the starting point.



o3jeff said:


> I can lead a good loop from Veterans Memorial Park on East Center Street. Can also lead the same loop(but a little shorter) from the dirt parking by the bridge(The Grassi Lot) but I don't know how to get to it by car.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2010)

Out. Booo on me.  Its the wife's BDay and I would get a serious kick in the stones if I went riding and drinking with the boys tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Out. Booo on me.  Its the wife's BDay and I would get a serious kick in the stones if I went riding and drinking with the boys tonight.



Solid work Grassi! :lol:



Grassi21 said:


> Looking at the way the end of this week is shaping up,* Monday may be better for me.*


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Solid work Grassi! :lol:



Why can't men plan their personal calendar and realize there are conflicts with important days?  I think its a mental block.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Why can't men plan their personal calendar and realize there are conflicts with important days?  I think its a mental block.



I laugh because it sounds like something I would definitely do...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like:

2knees
Bvibert
o3jeff
JP
Pow
woodcore

Meeting around 5:45 at the Veteran's Memorial Park on East Center street??  I can be there earlier if needed...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 26, 2010)

gonna have to skip the ride.  just tried pedaling around the parking lot and its not going well.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm out as well. Had our Philadelphia salesman quit here at work and I have to do a last minute trip to Philly for the next couple of days and need get a couple things done here at the office before I head down tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys are dropping like flies.  Still gonna join us afterward, 2knees?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone else know the place well enough to get us around now that Jeff is out??


----------



## powhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

Jp is out too


----------



## 2knees (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You guys are dropping like flies.  Still gonna join us afterward, 2knees?



absolutely.  I really wanted to ride but the pressure of pedaling is rather painful.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay, so:

Bvibert
Pow
woodcore

Meeting around 5:45 at the Veteran's Memorial Park on East Center street??

Do either one of you guys know how to get around TM, or should we change venues??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Okay, so:
> 
> Bvibert
> Pow
> ...



Just ask some of the locals there;-)

Sorry about leaving you guys hanging like that.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 26, 2010)

I've only riden it once so no, I'd be lost. Why don't we ride the Rez. I know a few folks riding at 6?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem Jeff, shit happens.  Just don't let it happen again.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I've only riden it once so no, I'd be lost. Why dodn't we ride the Rez. I know a few folks riding at 6?



Sounds good to me, we just need Steve to check in.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sounds good to me, we just need Steve to check in.



I tried calling Steve-o to let him know about the change in location, but I'm not sure I had the right number...  Anyone else know his number wanna give him a call??


----------



## powhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea im just gonna do an easy slow ride  up at meriden........I will however meet up for some beers later

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

Talk about a busted thread!!!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 26, 2010)

Good night!


----------

